# Help me prep for my first dairy show pretty please.



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am considering taking a few does to my state dairy association's annual show in a month. I have attended as a spectator twice before, so I know the general way the show is run, but some very well respected herds show at this event and I am getting a little nervous about not bringing the appropriate equipment/being unprepared. I figure the only way to get over my nerves is to dive right in, so I need help from those of you that show.

What equipment do you bring? I will have to go solo, leaving my partner to tend to the herd at home. This is the list I've thought of off the top of my head:

Show chains/collars
Tie outs to tether next to ring
Personal hose for watering/bathing
Bathing supplies
Clippers
Towels
Hair dryer
Stanchion
Milking supplies
Meds in case of emergency
ADGA registrations
Grain
Hay 
ACV for water
White shirt/pants(ugh)

What am I missing? What else do you bring?

Secondary question:

What biosecurity measures do you take at shows? My main apprehension is inadvertently bringing something home from the show. What do you do? Is there anything you have heard of others doing?

Thanks!


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We just recently went to our very first show, and let me tell you my nerves were kicking in too! I agree that diving right in was the best thing and the people at the show were so very helpful (I probably had "newbie" written all over me). A couple things is add to your list are as follows:
-something with wheels! All the things on your list will need to be hauled somehow. Otherwise you'll be making five million trips (trust me I did) I felt really silly as I was piling supplies in my arms wobbling into the building being passed by people with wagons and wheel barrels. Something to haul your hay etc is a must!
- bedding (straw or wood shavings) some shows sell them, others do not. We took our own shavings 
- bucket shovel (or snow shovel) and broom. You'll need to clean your stall before you leave (this is also where a wheel barrel would have come into handy)
- your registration papers! Don't forget those or your win can't be documented
- last but not least, your humility! If you've never shown an animal (which I had not) there is showmanship involved. I was lucky that my show had a showmanship clinic prior to the actual dairy show, but it takes a certain amount of humility to accept that you will make mistakes but ya gotta keep smiling and hope you have a patient judge 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! That is very helpful.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> What equipment do you bring? I will have to go solo, leaving my partner to tend to the herd at home. This is the list I've thought of off the top of my head:
> 
> Show chains/collars
> Tie outs to tether next to ring
> ...


We show a lot (like somewhere around 8-10 shows a year just to exibit) so let me see if I can answer some of your questions.

First answer = 
I figure that as long as the ADGA papers and the goat come with me I can usually borrow or purchase anything I really forgot. 
-Your list sounds pretty complete. You said hay/grain, if your goat specifically likes a type of cookie or treat, you might bring that too.
-I would bring a coat if I had one unless the show is nearby. When we go to a show only 3hrs away the weather might be completely different and there is nothing worse than a cold goat.
-If you blood test your goats for CAE and have a plethora of blood tubes, those work great to transport a small amount of medication so that you don't have to take the whole bottle.
-Baby wipes are a life saver right before the show for wiping off dirty spots on goats or people. I don't know what type of goats you have, but I never bathe my white goats before I get there. If I do someone always pees on them in the truck  (also I've never used a hair dryer on a goat. They will dry if you bathe them when it is sunny)
-Clipper blades for the udder or razor for the udder
-Buckets and feeders. Extra buckets for carrying things. Label your buckets with your name or your herd name because everyone's blue bucket looks the same when you get there....
-Notepad to write down numbers of new breeders you meet or what the judge says once you get out of the ring.

Second answer = Biosecurity.
If you are going to your state fair, you will probably have a vet check, but feel free to ask for help if the goat next to you has a balding abscess or really running eyes or something else that is worrying you. Better to make the impression of someone who worries too much than to come home with something nasty.
If we are worried, we use a bleach solution sprayed on the pens. If you are strongly against bleach, a friend uses a general kennel disinfectant. If we don't feel comfortable with the person we are penned nearby, we ask for different pens. When possible we put our goats up against our own goats and use a tack pen to separate ourselves off (we don't take 4 tack pens or anything, it just depends on how the pens are designed)
If you only have 1 goat in the breed class, hold her ringside or keep her in her pen until right before her class. Using the holding pens is great for mingling disaster 

Toss any more questions out if I can help you I'd love to try. Good luck and please enjoy as much as possible!!


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Wait, is this the Syringa Memorial Day show?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, and thanks to all for the advice. It is Syringa in Boise. I live in the Wood River Valley just outside of Picabo.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You dont have to use show whites for open class. But if you wanna wear a white shirt, black pants are usually used in open.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Check your goats tattoos now. I've seen people lose out because the tats weren't readable.


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

So for an open show you don't have to wear all white? And yes baby wipes are another must have that I forgot on my previous list! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nope no need for a dress code at all for open class. In 4H and FFA its mostly about the kid and how they show. So the focus is on them. Thus show whites. In open class the focus is mostly on the animal.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Something clean is always prefered  but you can wear a white shirt and clean jeans or even a nice polo and clean pants. If you have a white shirt, it will look more formal, but they will not kick you out of the ring for a darker shirt. (although appropriate footwear can be a discussion point) 

Sometimes at fairs it is a requirements, but not at club shows.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

All right then. None of my show gals are sundgaus, so I guess the white pants are optional. The whole premise of whites is flawed, because what about the Saanens? I had the unfortunate pleasure of hearing exactly how difficult it is to wear white pants that aren't inadvertently immodest, if you know what I mean. Basically nobody looks good in white pants, myself especially.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think the show whites are more a reflection on the 4H/FFAer. Nearly everything in these groups is about cleanliness. Make sense to see if they can keep themselves clean as well


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

I could not agree more about the flaw of white pants. I feel like a middle aged golfer when I wear them. But I think from now on I will stick my jeans and a white shirt. Thanks for the tip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

